# Lokaler Seitenabruf auf eigenem LAMP-Webserver



## andreashofelich (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich betreibe einen kleinen LAMP-Webserver auf Ubuntu-LTS-Linux Basis und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich kann die Frontpage meines CMS-Systems (Joomla) im lokalen Netzwerk nicht über die hierauf verlinkte Domain http://www.lexakt.de aufrufen; weder vom Server selbst, noch von einem Drittrechner. 
Wenn ich die Seite dagegen von außerhalb meines privaten Netzwerkes über voranstehende Domain aufrufe oder mich von meinem lokalen Netzwerk per VPN-Client mit einem anderen Server verbinde, klappt der Seitenaufruf problemlos.

Woran könnte das liegen?

*Betriebssystem- und Webserverdaten*:

Betriebssystem: Linux
Distribution: KUbuntu LTS 6.06

Apache: 2.2.4
MySQL: 5.0.45
PHP: 5.2.3

Lokale IP: 192.168.2.10

*Router-Einstellungen*:

Port-Forwarding (Port 80) auf 192.168.2.10

*Webservereinstellungen* (httpd.conf): 

Server Name: localhost
Server Root: /opt/lampp
Document-Folder: /opt/lampp/htdocs/lexakt

*Joomla-Einstellungen* (configuration.php):

Host: localhost
Absolute Path: /opt/lampp/htdocs/lexakt
Live-Site: http://andreas-hofelich.dyndns.org/lexakt (Link auf dynDNS.org)


Mit den voranstehenden Einstellungen kann ich die Homepage vom Server aus lediglich mit http://localhost/lexakt/ aufrufen. Das klappt allerdings auch nur vom Server aus. Andere Rechner können die Homepage dagegen nicht korrekt aufrufen. Wenn ich z.B. von einem Desktop-Rechner aus http://192.168.2.10/lexakt/ aufrufe erscheint die Homepage ohne jegliche Bilder oder CSS-Informationen (siehe nachstehenden Screenshot).

Screenshot 01

Eigentlich soll die Seite dagegen so aussehen:

Screenshot 02

Was mache ich nur falsch? Hoffe einer von euch kann Licht in mein Dunkel bringen.


----------



## andreashofelich (7. September 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

bin jetzt durch viel "Rumdoktorei" zumindest einen Schritt weiter.

Hab in die "hosts"-Datei, 

bei Windows zu finden unter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts,

folgendes eingefügt:

192.168.2.10 http://www.lexakt.de andreas-hofelich.dyndns.org

Von nun an lässt sich die Seite auch lokal mit Bildern und CSS-Informationen aufrufen.
Allerdings habe ich immer noch ein kleines Problem:

Ich muss im Browser nicht http://www.lexakt.de, sondern http://www.lexakt.de/lexakt/ eingeben. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------

